# P1 Identify



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

How do you identify a P1 bike? Mine does not say the model number on it or that it is a Project One...I would have figured they all would have said that on it, as all other Madones have the model number on it normally on the rear stay.

Thanks


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

I have the 2011 Madone 6.5 P1.

It is printed "Project One" one side on the top tube just before the seat post.

I can't find any markings for "6.5".


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

It appears that they only put it on certain ones...my dealer even said he seen it on some and not on others.










I just like to be able to tell the difference between each style/model when I see it.


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

inthesticks said:


> It appears that they only put it on certain ones...my dealer even said he seen it on some and not on others.
> 
> I just like to be able to tell the difference between each style/model when I see it.


The bikes that have model designation are "stock" built bikes, not P1. The P1 bikes don't have model designation since they can be changed to any spec you want. They will, however, have the 6 or 5 series labeling on them with the Black/Red dot.

Since some frame colors are available in both P1 and "stock" (like what you see on the Trek consumer site), there are technically two different paint templates...one with model numbers and one without, even if the color is the same. It just depends on how the dealer orders the bike. 

Hope that helps out a bit.


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

Sweet yes it does, Thanks. The seat post really tells you if its a 5 or 6 (round or oval).

Thanks!


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

inthesticks said:


> Sweet yes it does, Thanks. The seat post really tells you if its a 5 or 6 (round or oval).
> 
> Thanks!


True, prior to 2011. The 2011 Asian sourced 5 series has the round seat mast and internal cables borrowed from the 6 series.

Only the 2011 6 series is now Wisconsin made OCLV.


----------



## tgrider (Jul 5, 2010)

My Madone was sold to me as leftover "P1 5.5". There are a couple of stickers on the downtube and bottom bracket that I didn't see until I brought the bike home that relate to an order date and 5.2. How do determine what bike I actually have? Do all Trek bikes have this order and created date or just the P1.


----------

